# Difference between Amp and DAC



## HeadNub

So, this is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been checking the forums a lot lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Since so much people talk about Amps and DAC's, wanted to know for what are they and the difference between them?

 I read that a DAC is a digital to analog converter, so i have a question, what type of signal a DAP have? i mean players such as iPods, Cowon, Zune, Sony, Sansa, iRiver etc.


 Thanks
 Sorry for my Noobiness


----------



## DennyL

A DAC (= Digital to Analogue Converter) takes a sound signal in digital form as input and converts it to the sound equivalent in analogue form at it's output. An amplifier takes an analogue sound signal at its input and increases it's power so that the sound signal can drive a specified load, such as loudspeakers or headphones.


----------



## imademymark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadNub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, this is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been checking the forums a lot lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Since so much people talk about Amps and DAC's, wanted to know for what are they and the difference between them?

 I read that a DAC is a digital to analog converter, so i have a question, what type of signal a DAP have? i mean players such as iPods, Cowon, Zune, Sony, Sansa, iRiver etc.


 Thanks
 Sorry for my Noobiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 nearly all DAPs have an analog signal as an output (meaning that nearly all external dacs will not work) this includes the ipod, cowon, zune, sony, sansa and the newer irivers.

 the ipod however, has a line out dock with outputs a line signal (still analog) but far better for amplification than the headphone jack

 the only notable exception is a really old iriver with an optical output (allowing use of an external dac)


----------



## krmathis

DAC -> *D*igital to *A*nalog *C*onverter. As the name say, it convert digital audio (as on CD, computer, DAP, ..) into analog audio (as you ears can hear).
 Amp -> Amplifies the audio signal, after it has run through the DAC.


----------



## FSonicSmith

Well, this is my first post on this forum as well. I am a noob as to portable audio but have been involved in home audio for 20 years. 
 It seems to me the real question you have is "when would I need a DAC and not just an amp?" If so, the answer is that if you have a source that outputs digital, you can circumvent the usually crappy DAC in the source and get much better sound with the outboard DAC. A prime example would be a laptop. If you purchase a headphone amp that includes a DAC, you can get much better sound while streaming audio from the net while using your laptop, or from your hard drive.


----------



## inukage0029

On that same note, you should know that a portable Digital Audio Player (DAP) will not be able to output a signal to a DAC like a laptop does. The iriver is the exception, which has an optical out, but they arent made anymore.

 So for an ipod or a similar device, you are only using an amp if you buy an amp/dac combo, but on a laptop, you can hook up using USB, thus utilizing both parts. DACs are very important, often put above amps for improving sound quality, but if you have a strong DAC, such as the Wolfson used in the 5th and 4th generation ipod classics, then an amp is the next step to improving audio quality.


----------



## HeadNub

Wow, guys thanks for help.
 Now i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really great community here

 This forum is really addictive, i'm getting so tempted to buy things, i hope i can keep it controlled


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadNub* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, guys thanks for help.
 Now i get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really great community here

 This forum is really addictive, i'm getting so tempted to buy things, i hope i can keep it controlled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well this sounds like the perfect time to use the traditional welcome we reserve for noobs here

 '*WELCOME TO HEAD-FI, SORRY ABOUT YOUR WALLET!!'*





 and never a truer word has been said to me


----------



## music_4321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imademymark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nearly all DAPs have an analog signal as an output (meaning that nearly all external dacs will not work) this includes the ipod, cowon, zune, sony, sansa and the newer irivers.

 the ipod however, has a line out dock with outputs a line signal (still analog) but *far better* for amplification than the headphone jack

 the only notable exception is a really old iriver with an optical output (allowing use of an external dac)_

 

I think the latest generation iPods' headphone out signal quality is pretty much as good as the line out for amplification.

 I believe the (much improved) change started from the 5.5 Gen. I've got a 160GB Classic (6th Gen) and the headphone out is absolutely brilliant and pretty much as good as the line out signal.

 I've an RSA Mustang ($375!) portable amp and this is ONLY very good when needed to amplify, ie, get more volume with my Sennheiser HD650.

 However, even unamplified, straight out of the HP out, the sound is brilliant, and the volume not bad at all. But for some classical music, the amp helps with more volume, but not really with improving the sound.

 And, for _HeadNub_, yes welcome! A piece of advice, though: Read as many reviews as possible, and from trusted Head-fiers so you don't end up purchasing (a lot of expensive) gear you may NOT really need thinking it would make a massive difference from what you already have or from something that may not so expensive and do the trick 

 Case in point, this cable:
http://www.headphonia.com/Lyrix-Acce...1m::10068.html

 Often, expensive gear can (simply) be hype coupled with fancy jargon, a generally effective marketing tool - good luck!!


----------



## krmathis

Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## vhbaske

I've been left even without the wallet!!!


----------



## trinket3

hello, another noob here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was wondering whether the soundcard of a laptop determines some of the sound quality in a laptop->DAC/AMP->Headphones setup? i mean, if i were to set up a DAC on my laptop, would i get bad SQ if i use an integrated soundcard? In some cases would a DAP->AMP->Headphones be a better choice?


----------



## Aleatoris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trinket3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hello, another noob here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was wondering whether the soundcard of a laptop determines some of the sound quality in a laptop->DAC/AMP->Headphones setup? i mean, if i were to set up a DAC on my laptop, would i get bad SQ if i use an integrated soundcard? In some cases would a DAP->AMP->Headphones be a better choice?_

 

You'll want to read this:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/be...primer-410022/

 If not the thread, at least the first post.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_4321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the latest generation iPods' headphone out signal quality is pretty much as good as the line out for amplification.

*[size=medium]I believe the (much improved) change started from the 5.5 Gen. I've got a 160GB Classic (6th Gen) and the headphone out is absolutely brilliant and pretty much as good as the line out signal.[/size]*

 I've an RSA Mustang ($375!) portable amp and this is ONLY very good when needed to amplify, ie, get more volume with my Sennheiser HD650.

 However, even unamplified, straight out of the HP out, the sound is brilliant, and the volume not bad at all. But for some classical music, the amp helps with more volume, but not really with improving the sound.

 And, for HeadNub, yes welcome! A piece of advice, though: Read as many reviews as possible, and from trusted Head-fiers so you don't end up purchasing (a lot of expensive) gear you may NOT really need thinking it would make a massive difference from what you already have or from something that may not so expensive and do the trick 

 Case in point, this cable:
Headphonia.com - USB DAC Cable 33'' (1m)

 Often, expensive gear can (simply) be hype coupled with fancy jargon, a generally effective marketing tool - good luck!!_

 


*[size=large]X2 [/size]*I have two 5th gen (60gb and 80gb) videos and I too cannot tell the difference between the LOD and the Headphone out.


----------



## Mindless Self

Hey I'm kind of new to here too and I'm wondering whats better for portable use, amp or DAC?


----------



## OverEar 4 Life

You can get a portable Amp and DAC, like the Fiio E7.


----------



## djricekcn

Not sure where to post this / create a new thread or not but since this thread sounded the closest...here goes.
  
 I'm a noob in this audio thing so I don't know the terms or my left and right...I just got a AKG7xx.  I currently own a Onkyo TX-NR818, have mainly game consoles connected to it with HDMI but I also use the TX-NR818 for my laptop for audio using a HDMI (my laptop doesn't have optical out like most).    What else would I need?  Any specific recommendations?


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Hi,
FiiO x1 has its own DAC chip. If we connect portable DAC cum Amp to it, who will govern: x1 own DAC or external DAC?
Regards,


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Hi, any views?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> FiiO x1 has its own DAC chip. If we connect portable DAC cum Amp to it, who will govern: x1 own DAC or external DAC?
> Regards,


 


 What you're asking is which DAC would take control if you used an external dac/amp into FiiO X1. The answer is X1 doesn't support any digital out to send a signal to an external DAC, so you cannot do it. You can only feed an external amp by using X1's line out which you change in X1 settings. No external DAC, not possible.


----------



## peter123

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> FiiO x1 has its own DAC chip. If we connect portable DAC cum Amp to it, who will govern: x1 own DAC or external DAC?
> Regards,


 
 As far as I know the X1 is not able to output digital signal to an external DAC. If you're meaning to use headphone out 3,5 mm jack the DAC chip in the X1 will be the one used.
  
 Edit: I got distracted while writing so H2O beat me to it


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Thanks a lot


----------

